# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Mac OS X

## tsimprik

:Thinking:  

(ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΒΗΜΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΥ Mac book pro....ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΑ 64ΒΙΤΑ DUAL)
*ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΛΗ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ... 
*ΑΠΛΑ ΑΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ, ΟΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ(Η Apple , ΚΑΝΕΙ ΘΑΥΜΑΤΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΡΓΑ ΤΕΧΝΗΣ)
>ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ spotlight (ΚΑΙΝΟΤΟΜΙΑ)
>ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΟΥΣ (ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ....)
>ΔΕΝ ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ
>ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ,ΠΙΟ ΑΠΛΟ,ΠΙΟ ΕΞΥΠΝΟ
>ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ (MacOS X PANTHER), ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΝ VISTA, ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΟΧΗ Mac...

 :Thinking:

----------


## xena

Παρακαλώ το μήνυμα στα Ελληνικά , τα greeklish δεν επιτρέπονται

και για το θέμα μας , με τι ασχολείσαι??

----------


## thbartsas

xena: Δεν ηξερα οτι πρεπει να κανεις κατι συγκεκριμενο για να παρεις καποιο λειτουργικο, μαλλον εσυ πρεπει να μας εξηγησεις γιατι η συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση.
Οσο για το θεμα του απο την στιγμη που καποιος εχει τα λεφτα να διαθεσει γιατι να μην παρει εναν υπολογιστη που να υποστηριζει και τα δυο λειτουργικα,και να τρεχουν native και τα δυο .
Με την apple τωρα τα εχεις και τα δυο και εαν δεν σου αρεσει καποιο απλα δεν το χρησιμοποιης.

----------


## hemlock

Αν κανεις τα κλασικα πραματα Browsing, copy read-write movies καθε φορματ,music καθε format ή λογιστικα φυλλα τυπου excel δεν νομιζω να εχεις κανενα απολυτος προβλημα με το οποιδηποτε λειτουργικο...
Τωρα αν τρεχεις τιποτα περιεργα προγραμματα μαλλον θα πρεπει να το προσεξεις αυτο περισσοτερο...
Απο την αλλη μερια αν τρεχεις επαγγελματικες εφαρμογες παλι θα πρεπει να εισαι σε θεση να επιλεξης λειτουργικο ισως αυτη την φορα για την ταχυτητα (aka macos)

----------


## thePrince

> Οσο για το θεμα του απο την στιγμη που καποιος εχει τα λεφτα να διαθεσει γιατι να μην παρει εναν υπολογιστη που να υποστηριζει και τα δυο λειτουργικα,και να τρεχουν native και τα δυο .
> Με την apple τωρα τα εχεις και τα δυο και εαν δεν σου αρεσει καποιο απλα δεν το χρησιμοποιης.


Ακριβώς εκεί είναι το θέμα, γιατί να ακριβοπληρώσεις το hardware της Apple συν 2 λειτουργικά συστήματα μόνο και μόνο για να αποφασίσεις ποιό από τα 2 τελικά θα χρησιμοποιείς; Η ερώτηση σχετικά με την δουλειά που θέλει να κάνει ο tsimprik έγινε γιατί υπάρχουν όντως κάποιες δουλειές π.χ. DTP που γίνονται καλύτερα / ευκολότερα σε Mac - όχι ότι δεν γίνονται και σε PC. Το ότι μπορούμε να τρέξουμε native Windows XP σε Mac (και Vista άραγε?) δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να πουλήσουμε όλοι τα computerάκια μας και να πάρουμε Apple...

----------


## DrEthernet

Κατ' αρχάς η καραμέλα με το "ακριβό" hardware της Apple πρέπει να σταματήσει. Πλεον οι τιμές των Mac είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα με τα επώνυμα PC και πολλές φορές και φθηνότερα. Αν συγκρίνεις τη βασική σύνθεση του Mac Pro που προσφέρει η Apple με το πανομοιότυπο μηχάνημα της Dell θα δεις πως το Mac Pro είναι 200 ευρώ φθηνότερο!

Πλέον τη διαφορά στις 2 πλατφόρμες (Wntel - Macintel) την κάνει το λειτουργικό σύστημα. Το macos προσφέρει στον χρήστη από προχθες αυτά που διαφημίζει η microsoft ότι θα κάνουν τα Vista μεθαύριο. Το γεγονός δε, ότι πλεον μπορείς να τρέξεις και Windows σε Apple hardware, σου διασφαλίζει ότι ποτέ δε θα μείνεις ξεκρέμαστος.

----------


## thbartsas

the prince  . σε προκαλω να παρεις τα χαρακτηριστηκα του imac με οποιαδηποτε μεγεθους οθονη και να φτιαξεις με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστηκα ενα pc αλλα να ειναι windows recomended και οχι γιου κου made in δεν με ξερει ουτε η μανα μου, να ειναι δηλαδη το ιδιο ποιοτικα οπως ειναι της apple , βαλε και το λειτουργικο αυθεντικο + προγραμματα οπως το itunes ,imovie idvd ical,adress book,ichat,iphoto,που τα παιρνεις μαζι δωρεαν, τα οποια για να τα βρεις στο pcακι σου απλα δεν υπαρχουν η ειναι πανακριβα ,εκτος και τα βρεις πειρατικα ,αλλα ετσι δεν θα μπορεις να παραπονιεσαι οτι εχεις διαφορα προβληματα (οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις και της επιλογες σου της λουζεσαι μερικες φορες ασχημα )τοτε ελα να μας πεις οτι και εαν ειναι ακριβοτερο η οχι.
Το θεμα των χρηματων που ειπα πριν ειναι οτι μπορεις να συμβιβαστεις και να κανεις απλα ομως πραγματα με ενα pc των 500 ευρω αλλα εαν μετα θες και αλλα μπορει να σου ερθει πολυ ακριβοτερα γιατι πχ δεν θα κανει η motherboard με τον καινουργιο επεξεργαστη.
Στην τελικη μπορεις να παρεις οτι θες απλα να ενημερωθεις και σωστα και οχι απο ασχετους που απο καπου ακουσαν κατι και το συνεχιζουν να το πιπιλανε .
Ρωτα ψαξε μαθε και ολοι εδω ειμαστε να σε βοηθησουμε σε οτι και αν διαλεξεις ,δοξα το θεο εδω υπαρχουν αρκετοι που ξερουν απο ολα τα λειτουργικα.

----------


## sdikr

> the prince  . σε προκαλω να παρεις τα χαρακτηριστηκα του imac με οποιαδηποτε μεγεθους οθονη και να φτιαξεις με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστηκα ενα pc αλλα να ειναι windows recomended και οχι γιου κου made in δεν με ξερει ουτε η μανα μου, να ειναι δηλαδη το ιδιο ποιοτικα οπως ειναι της apple , βαλε και το λειτουργικο αυθεντικο + προγραμματα οπως το itunes ,imovie idvd ical,adress book,ichat,iphoto,που τα παιρνεις μαζι δωρεαν, τα οποια για να τα βρεις στο pcακι σου απλα δεν υπαρχουν η ειναι πανακριβα ,εκτος και τα βρεις πειρατικα ,αλλα ετσι δεν θα μπορεις να παραπονιεσαι οτι εχεις διαφορα προβληματα (οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις και της επιλογες σου της λουζεσαι μερικες φορες ασχημα )τοτε ελα να μας πεις οτι και εαν ειναι ακριβοτερο η οχι.
> Το θεμα των χρηματων που ειπα πριν ειναι οτι μπορεις να συμβιβαστεις και να κανεις απλα ομως πραγματα με ενα pc των 500 ευρω αλλα εαν μετα θες και αλλα μπορει να σου ερθει πολυ ακριβοτερα γιατι πχ δεν θα κανει η motherboard με τον καινουργιο επεξεργαστη.
> Στην τελικη μπορεις να παρεις οτι θες απλα να ενημερωθεις και σωστα και οχι απο ασχετους που απο καπου ακουσαν κατι και το συνεχιζουν να το πιπιλανε .
> Ρωτα ψαξε μαθε και ολοι εδω ειμαστε να σε βοηθησουμε σε οτι και αν διαλεξεις ,δοξα το θεο εδω υπαρχουν αρκετοι που ξερουν απο ολα τα λειτουργικα.


ποιοτητκά όπως η apple,   κάρτα  ηχου Opti16..................  δεν λέω αλλά  όσοι ξέρουν ξέρουν
Τα προγράμματα;  ασε τα καλύτερα,  εχε χάρη που δεν αφήνουν την Ms  να  τα βάλει σαν default

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Off Topic



Είναι η ιδέα μου, ή μόνο εμένα με κουράζουν τα μηνύματα στο "ατονικό". Δεν κάνω καν τον κόπο να τα διαβάζω.



tsimprik, αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος με τα windows και το παρόν μηχάνημα σου, μπορείς να μείνεις εκεί που είσαι. Έτσι και αλλιώς οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι λέγανε: "If something works, don't fix it"

Μπορείς πάντως να μας πείς τι δουλειές θέλεις να κάνεις με το καινούργιο σου μηχάνημα και μπορούμε να σου πούμε αν υπάρχει Mac κατάλληλος για σένα.

----------


## thbartsas

Ενταξει εχεις δικιο δεν την αφηνουν την ms να τα βαλει default ,και δεν μου λες αφου πιστευεις οτι τα εχει γιατι δεν τα δινει με αλλο τροπο ,πχ με 20 ευρω το πακετακι εχτρα  ετσι για να μην της πουνε και τιποτα ,κριμα μωρε την καημενη δεν εχει λεφτα για κατι τετοιο . Μεχρι τοτε ομως εγω θα συνεχισω να τα παιρνω δωρεαν εσυ οχι.
Οσο για τον ηχο ρωτα καλυτερα γιατι τα περισοτερα studios χρησιμοποιουνε apple ,αλλα την απαντηση την ξερεις ηδη ειναι και αυτοι ασχετοι και δεν ξερουν την ομορφια της ms και των τοσο λιγο προβληματων του λειτουργικου της .Βολεψου τωρα με τα windows και οταν βαλεις τα vista εαν τα καταφερεις και δεν χρειαστεις να αλλαξεις computer τοτε θα δεις μερικα παραγματα τα οποια κανω εγω εδω και 2 χρονια .Αλλα εγω θα εχω καινουργιο λειτουργικο παλι 2 χρονια μπροστα ,παλι πισω θα εισαι.
Sorry αλλα εαν δεν δουλεψεις ενα mac δε μπορεις να ξερεις τι κανει και τι οχι ,επομενως δεν μπορεις να μας πληροφορησεις σωστα.

----------


## dkarko

Να αλλάξει δλδ να βάλει μνήμη; 1γιγα όπως και όσο έχουν όλοι οι mac 2 χρόνια τώρα; 
Εσύ Win XP sp2, media center, 2003 και Linux τα έχεις ψάξει; 2 χρόνια μπροστά τι; Πως καθορίζεις εσύ την τεχνολογία λογισμικού; 
Και άραγε γιατί οι περισσότερες μεγάλες εταιρίες χρησιμοποιούνε λινουξ και win - ERP;

----------


## sdikr

> Ενταξει εχεις δικιο δεν την αφηνουν την ms να τα βαλει default ,και δεν μου λες αφου πιστευεις οτι τα εχει γιατι δεν τα δινει με αλλο τροπο ,πχ με 20 ευρω το πακετακι εχτρα  ετσι για να μην της πουνε και τιποτα ,κριμα μωρε την καημενη δεν εχει λεφτα για κατι τετοιο . Μεχρι τοτε ομως εγω θα συνεχισω να τα παιρνω δωρεαν εσυ οχι.
> Οσο για τον ηχο ρωτα καλυτερα γιατι τα περισοτερα studios χρησιμοποιουνε apple ,αλλα την απαντηση την ξερεις ηδη ειναι και αυτοι ασχετοι και δεν ξερουν την ομορφια της ms και των τοσο λιγο προβληματων του λειτουργικου της .Βολεψου τωρα με τα windows και οταν βαλεις τα vista εαν τα καταφερεις και δεν χρειαστεις να αλλαξεις computer τοτε θα δεις μερικα παραγματα τα οποια κανω εγω εδω και 2 χρονια .Αλλα εγω θα εχω καινουργιο λειτουργικο παλι 2 χρονια μπροστα ,παλι πισω θα εισαι.
> Sorry αλλα εαν δεν δουλεψεις ενα mac δε μπορεις να ξερεις τι κανει και τι οχι ,επομενως δεν μπορεις να μας πληροφορησεις σωστα.


Απλα έχω ανοιξεί και εχω δει πλάκετα απο mac,    και ειδα το τσιπάκι,  ααα ναι και εχω δουλέψει με Mac   :Wink:

----------


## kadronarxis

Ο γείτονας tsakaloutis (πρόσφατα switcher), είχε πει τη μαγική λέξη για το Mac os x: Κιμπάρικο λειτουργικό.
Μου έμεινε σαν έκφραση.Όλοι οι νέοι switchers, είναι αυτοί που δίνουν πραγματικά την εικόνα και για τα λειτουργικά-προγράμματα της apple αλλά και για για τους υπολογιστές της.

----------


## xena

> xena: Δεν ηξερα οτι πρεπει να κανεις κατι συγκεκριμενο για να παρεις καποιο λειτουργικο, μαλλον εσυ πρεπει να μας εξηγησεις γιατι η συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση.
> Οσο για το θεμα του απο την στιγμη που καποιος εχει τα λεφτα να διαθεσει γιατι να μην παρει εναν υπολογιστη που να υποστηριζει και τα δυο λειτουργικα,και να τρεχουν native και τα δυο .
> Με την apple τωρα τα εχεις και τα δυο και εαν δεν σου αρεσει καποιο απλα δεν το χρησιμοποιης.


Τα MAC απαιτούν τρεις φορές το μήνα τεχνικό..... αν τα δουλεύεις και δεν τα κοιτάς...


Στην  εταιρία έχω 5 MAC και βλέπω τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζουν 

ΥΓ. Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάποια εταιρία με αξιόπιστο σερβις να μου στείλει pm ... γιατί όλοι οι τεχνικοί MAC έρχονται και ψάχνονται...

 :Worthy:   :Worthy:  UBUNTU

----------


## kadronarxis

Μπαααα...
Ένα mac mini που είχα ένα χρόνο, και επωλήθη, λειτουργεί λες και βγήκε από το κουτί.
Το ίδιο και το macbook(μετά την αλλαγή μητρικής που ήταν διεθνές φαινόμενο για τα πρώτα macbook που βγήκαν).

Αν φημίζονται για ένα πράγμα τα apples είναι για την αξιοπιστία τους και τη μηδαμινή συντήρησή τους.

----------


## power

> 129$=96  euro
> 144 euro - 96 = 48 euro καπέλο ή 50% χοντρικά


Παιδιά, η τιμολογιακή πολιτική είναι ίδια για όλες τις χώρες εκτός της Αμερικής.
Το καπέλο της Rainbow είναι ένα 6-8% νομίζω.

Ενδεικτικά σε όλα τα applestore της ευρώπης, το leopard κοστίζει 129ε.

----------


## turbojugend_gr

Γενικά το καπέλο της rainbow είναι βαρύ και θελουμε πια να φύγει από πάνω μας!!! Ακούς apple europe, κάτι υποσχέθηκες για τους "Greek mac users" που ακόμα περιμένουν...

----------


## ariadgr

> Παιδιά, η τιμολογιακή πολιτική είναι ίδια για όλες τις χώρες εκτός της Αμερικής.
> Το καπέλο της Rainbow είναι ένα 6-8% νομίζω.
> 
> Ενδεικτικά σε όλα τα applestore της ευρώπης, το leopard κοστίζει 129ε.


Σε όλα τα applestore της ευρώπης η αποστολή του leopard είναι δωρεάν, και γίνεται σε 1-2 μέρες με courier, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να υπογράψεις πρώτα αίτηση σε συνεργαζόμενο αντιπρόσωπο της Rainbow για την εγγραφή σου στο Appestore, που μεταξύ άλλων σου ζητά να συναινέσεις στο ότι "σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν θα αμφισβητήσω χρεώσεις στην πιστωτική μου κάρτα που έχουν γίνει από το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα".  :Thumb down:

----------


## kadronarxis

Έλα ρε Λεοπάρδαλη, παίξε τη μπάλα της ζωής σου....
Το χάϊδεψα το γατί  παίδες Ελλήνων.

Ζήτω η 26η Οκτωβρίου.
Ζήτω η 28η Οκτωβρίου 1940.

Ένα πράγμα: fast as hell....
4 τουρμπίνες ΚΚΚ πάνω, αποκλείεται τέτοια ταχύτητα.

Τσιτώστε.

----------


## power

> Σε όλα τα applestore της ευρώπης η αποστολή του leopard είναι δωρεάν, και γίνεται σε 1-2 μέρες με courier, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να υπογράψεις πρώτα αίτηση σε συνεργαζόμενο αντιπρόσωπο της Rainbow για την εγγραφή σου στο Appestore, που μεταξύ άλλων σου ζητά να συναινέσεις στο ότι "σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν θα αμφισβητήσω χρεώσεις στην πιστωτική μου κάρτα που έχουν γίνει από το ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα".


+1000000000000
Την έχω ζήσει την εμπειρία της rainbow και ίσως έχω ξανααναφέρει οτι τη θεωρώ καρκίνωμα για την εξάπλωση των mac στην Ελλάδα. Για τη σύγκριση τιμής Ελλάδας-Αμερικής ήταν το σχολιό μου.

----------

